# facultatis ordini



## voltape

I have a diploma from the University of Navarra in Spain, of the Opus  Dei,  It says:  D. John  xxxxx a D. 15.iii.2002 FACULTATIS ORDINI  summa cum laude satisfecit.    --  My translation:  Mr. John xxxx  has on 15.iii.2002 satified “summa cum laude” the _Order of the Faculty.  _ Could it be "what has been provided by the Faculty?"  Any ideas?  Thank you.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Como dice el Ducange,

Facultas: Collegium doctorum ejusdem artis in scholis medii ævi.
Ordo (2):  Curia, Senatus.


----------



## voltape

Thank you.  But my problem is the meaning of the phrase:
Qui studiorum curriculo absoluto facultatis ordini summa cum laude satisfecit BACCALAUEATUM RITE CONTULIT​could it be:  who having completed the curriculum of the faculty of the order was lawfully approved Summa cum laude as BACHELOR ?
I have received another diploma with same text.  Thank you very much


​


----------



## Quiviscumque

¿Seguro que no falta nada en este texto? ¿Quien confiere el grado?​


----------



## Sobakus

facultatis ordo = the faculty roster, all its members according to their ranks

facultatis ordini summa cum laude satisfecit = has satisfied with the greatest distinction [the requirements for being entered into] the ranks of the faculty

BACCALAUEATUM RITE CONTULIT is a separate sentence whose subject should be the name of the dean or some such – whoever is responsible for granting the degree.


----------



## Sobakus

^ At least that's how it's used here:





But here it's clearly used to mean “form of procedure, regulations”:




The latter meaning seems more likely in our diploma, i.e. “has satisfied the regulations, procedure, requirements”.


----------



## voltape

Thank you very much to all - I'm copying below the original Latin and my intent:
In Universitate Studiorum Navarrensi

A clarissimo et humanissimo viro Josephmaria Escriva de Balaguer y Albas condita,

Xaverio Echevarria, magno cancellario nomine et autoritate Francisci pp. felicitar regnantis, mense octobris anno xxxxx

Domino zzzz (name of the graduate), qui studiorum currículo absoluto facultatis ordini magna cum laude satisfecit THEOLOGIAE BACCALAUREATUM rite contulit



My try: 

At the University of Navarre, created by the illustrious and most humane Josephmaria Escriva de Balaguer y Albas, Javier Echevarria Rodriguez, grand chancellor

in the name and by authority Pope Francis, happily reigning

in the month of october xxxxx Mr. (name of graduate) has completed magna cum laude

the curriculum of studies to the satisfaction of the faculty, and has been lawfully awarded the Theologia Baccalaureatum (Bachelor of Theology)


----------



## Sobakus

“To Mr zzzz, who, having completed the educational curriculum, has *satisfied* magna cum laude (with the highest distinction) the normative requirements etc. of the faculty.”

Again, it cannot be “has been awarded”, it's rather “someone has awarded him.” If Xaverio was Xaverius, then it would be him who awarded it. It could be a mistake. But magno_ cancellario nomine_ is likewise confusing because logically it should refer to Xaverio: _Xaverio Echevarria magno cancellario, nomine et..._), “By chief chancellor Javier E.” Or it could be _magno cancellario nomine_ “by virtue of being chief chancellor” corresponding to _auctoritate Francisci_ “by the authority of Franciscus”, both of which refer to _Baccalaureatum contulit_ “granted Bachelor's degree”.

As it is, this looks to be confused, but I would still supply Javier E. as the person who granted the degree.


----------

